# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  I turned into a woman and had sex with a man....

## nineismynumber

I googled this and came up with nothing.... I then found this website.

Have you had a dream like this or know what it means? First off, I am a happily married male who is a devoted father and husband. I wish Joseph Campbell or Carl Gustav Jung were alive so I could contact them about this one.... 

Two nights ago, I dreamed that I turned into a woman and either had sex or was about to have sex with a man. The color of the dream appeared to be blue.  I remember him saying that it was time to take my panties off as he kissed me all over. He indeed did take my "panties" off (Blue) and continued to seduce me. I stated to him that this was not possible because I was male and he said "you look and feel female to me". At that point, I remember seeing myself (like an out of body experience) and saying gosh, I am a woman. I then rubbed faces with his scruffy beard and it seemed very strange. I really think that in my dream I was into what was going on, but then I woke up. 

The only thing that I can think of that happened in the 48 hours before the dream that may have triggered it was that my wife and I watched "Grey's Anatomy".   In one of the last scenes, a female doctor crawled in the hospital bed with one of her patients and cuddled with him (Florence Nightingale).  This guy is on his deathbed, but they have mutual feelings for one another.  The guy in my dream looked very similar to this guy.  

What does this say about me being in touch with my female side? My wife has been on her period for the last 4 days and we have not had sex. We have a wonderful sexual relationship, but I am thinking that this may have something to do with her? Although, Fritz Perls did say that "we are everyone in our dreams". 

Any thoughts? Thanks!

----------


## catrina

Well i'm not married, i'm female, and very well attracted to _males_. i've had dreams of having sex with other women who had penises.  Very strange i know.  I think that maybe subconsiously everyone is curious to not only be a different sex, but to also then have sex with someone as the same sex as us.  I really don't know, but i can relate, i've had strange dreams like that too.

----------


## A Lost Soul

There is absolutely nothing wrong with dreams of this nature, and in fact they are perfectly normal. My advice: Enjoy things from the other side of the fence.  :smiley:

----------


## braha_kahn

> _Originally posted by catrina_
> *I think that maybe subconsiously everyone is curious to not only be a different sex, but to also then have sex with someone as the same sex as us. *



I agree... would love to have such a dream   ::D:

----------


## pj

I had a lucid dream where I was a female just a few nights ago - I wasn't fully in control and deciding to BE female... I just was.  It was a great thrill... but the dream didn't last long enough to really experience much.

----------


## Seeker

Wow!  Congrats on a wonderful experience.  There is absolutely nothing wrong with having dreams like that, in fact, I would encourage everyone to investigate their 'opposite' side.

Like you, I am a happily married totally hetero male.  I have been female in dreams before, but never experience sex as a female.  

I have however had homosexual dreams.

Like I said, enjoy and celebrate such dreams, they are totally normal and allow you to broaden your horizons!.

----------


## nineismynumber

Thanks everyone for your positive comments.

I think I may have this one cracked.

----------


## Inspirer

Blue represents truth, wisdom, heaven, eternity, devotion, tranquility, loyalty and openness. The presence of this color in your dream, may symbolize your spiritual guide and your optimism of the future. You have clarity of mind. 
- dreammoods.com

----------


## Liam

Maybe you are meant to be a female..  ::lol::

----------


## Alaurast78

I have had many dream where I have had sex with women, but I have never experieced being a man in these dreams!  That sounds very cool.  I always wonder if I could be a man for a day... would I be able to bag me some bitches??  Lol

Anyway,  I think sometimes people read way too much into dream when all we have to do is enjoy them.  I am not saying we can't learn from our dreams I just mean don't freak out and have fun with it.  I personally wish I could have a dream like this!  I'll just have to try I guess!

Lola out...

----------


## nineismynumber

> _Originally posted by Liam_
> *Maybe you are meant to be a female..*



That would be great!  I would just stand in front of a mirror and look at myself all day.  LOL!

----------


## think green

Blue is the color of sadness and sorrow.  We sing The Blues and express the sadness in our souls like Billie Holiday describing men hanging from trees like "Strange Fruit."

Dreams are objective, truthful things, incapable of lies.  Interpretation is subjective.  Throw your dream dictionaries away.

----------


## Inspirer

[quote]I have had many dream where I have had sex with women, but I have never experieced being a man in these dreams!  That sounds very cool.  I always wonder if I could be a man for a day... would I be able to bag me some bitches??  Lolquote]   LOL, Alurast78 you're awesome!  But realisticly it may take longer than one day.


Nineismynumber I have been studying dreams online for years and suspect that they come from only a small part of you.  I suspect it's a small crevice deep in you that has this desire and was given the voice to produce the dream.  This is likely the result of countless little circumstances; you haven't gotten any for a few days, and the movie may have touched your heart somehow.   It's just a little complication of life.  Don't be afraid of your feminine side inside you called the anima.

----------


## catrina

I know for sure, if i got to be male for a day, i would probably go and have sex just to see what it felt like.

----------


## Inspirer

> _Originally posted by catrina_
> *I know for sure, if i got to be male for a day, i would probably go and have sex just to see what it felt like.*



You might enjoy it or you might be in the Twilight Zone!

----------


## Mr.caramel

One thing about when men turn into women or have homosexual dreams is that your mind is being to manly and you have to let go of your feminen side. Its like your suffercating it and your sub-consuice (not a good speller) is saying "I want to express my feelings here and if you don't i'll make you in your dreams" thats the way i see it anyway or you might be gay and you don't know it.

----------

